# how far away is your horse?



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in SoCal and I can't find boarding that isn't 45mins to an hour (**** this traffic...) away. It got me to thinking, how far is everyone from their horse? Is it crazy for me to think of even bringing him out here (I'm here for school) when I am going to have to drive so far to see him, or is it manageable? I have been driving to see a horse I'm riding to exercise for someone about the same distance, and every time I am driving there I think to myself "Wow, this is a LONG way!" but on the way home I'm always so happy that I think its worth it.
Plus, it's nice to get out of the city.... 

How far is everyone from their lovies?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I really sympathize with everyone that has to drive a long distance. We're lucky that our mares are right here at home with us.
At least for our friends that have to board, there are 3 good stables within 5 miles.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga's less then 5 minutes away so its great!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Currently mine are 7 miles from me but plans are to move closer, within 3 miles of where they are.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

mine are right outside my house


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

BaliDoll said:


> I live in SoCal and I can't find boarding that isn't 45mins to an hour (**** this traffic...) away. It got me to thinking, how far is everyone from their horse? Is it crazy for me to think of even bringing him out here (I'm here for school) when I am going to have to drive so far to see him, or is it manageable? I have been driving to see a horse I'm riding to exercise for someone about the same distance, and every time I am driving there I think to myself "Wow, this is a LONG way!" but on the way home I'm always so happy that I think its worth it.
> Plus, it's nice to get out of the city....
> 
> How far is everyone from their lovies?


im about half an hour, which doesnt seem too bad, expect when its snowy/icy & the roads arent plowed. its does suck to not have your horses right next store...i totally sympathize with you ! i used to live in chicago & my barn was over & hour away...it was also the days before ipass & we had to pay a ton of tolls


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I am able to have mine at home with me  I do feel for some people that board. I know a friend of mine has her's boarded almost 2 hours away and she drives it everyday to go see them. We are a very small town and most people that own horses own land so no one really boards but some new people that are moving in here are wanting to own horses and having to board them it they just can't seem to find anything.*


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My boy is about 20 mins away so not that far at all


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When I first moved here, I was a Working Student at a fabulous barn for 2 years, which was a half hour drive away. I drove an hour a day and my Hubby and I swore that we'd never board a horse again, that far away. lol.

When my Hubby lost his job due to the economy, I couldn't conintue to be a working student and had to get a job, so that meant, no more working for board and lessons - so I had to move my guy.

I moved him to a farm that was 5 minutes away. My MIL's farm to be exact. It was great at first. He was quite happy though, being out in pasture 24/7, but we were missing out on lessons, access to other riders and we both got depressed. We went from a huge barn where we rode everyday, trails, lessons, schooling, activities and were surrounded by tons of other riders just like me - to nothing. 

So I moved him to another facility, that was about 15 mintues away I think? Wasn't at all as advertised and I was better off at my MIL's farm. Regreting the move, I started to search for somewhere else.

LOL - where are we now? At another very large barn *now that both Hubby and I are working full time, plus I work another part time job on the weekends* I was able to afford to get back into the swing of things. Love my new barn, absolutely fabulous and amazing to be back in the social aspect of riding and the barn atmosphere - which is...... 1/2 hour drive away. 

HA HA HA HA!

But the drive doesn't matter. I am so happy at my new barn. I LOVE the people, I made friends right away and was warmly welcomed. They have so many shows/acitivies going on, and amazing coaches, and I absolutely love it. 

The moment I show up at the barn and walk into the isle way, I have people shouting my name and kids running up to me to hug me. It doesn't matter what time of day I go out, there is always someone there who is riding as well and that makes it nice. 

Someone is always willing to help, I'm always reaching out to help others and it's great. 

It is well worth the 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm about 15 minutes away, it's not too bad


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

6 hours  hopefully next year one of my horses can come to college with me, but for now I have to settle for once a month visits and working at the Equine Clinic here at school. I miss my horses


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ours are here at home. I do envy those who board. I know that sounds weird, but they can go away for a week-end or more and not have to find someone to care for the horses. I can set out auto feeders/water for the dogs, cats and chickens but the horses need some sort of care every day.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ten steps from my front door, maybe 8 i should really count the next time i wander out in my pj's, field is three steps away, im lucky but i would like sometimes to be around other people with horses just for advice and stuff.

(well they will be there this day next week)


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My horse is about 15 minutes (give or take) from my house in town at my boyfriend's place. He is boarded there with their mare. =)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Depending on what traffic feels like doing it's anywhere from 30-45 minutes. It's totally worth it though. The place is a private barn in the middle of nowhere with a 225x100 indoor heated arena, large box stalls, customized feeding, turnout, blanketing, etc.. And it is very reasonable. The only thing that sucks is that you can't bring your own trainer in and it is the perfect facility for clinics!!
I however am one of those crazies that would probably drive up to an hour one way for my horse to be perfectly taken care of and am willing to pay for it too.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

About 20 yards, lol....and that's only because I'm on the far side of the house in relation to the pasture at the moment.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

mines 5 minutes away, its nice because i can walk there when my car dies, which is often lol
but im moving him to a place with an indoor for the winter and that will be between 30 and 45 minutes away


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Depending on what traffic feels like doing it's anywhere from 30-45 minutes. It's totally worth it though. The place is a private barn in the middle of nowhere with a 225x100 indoor heated arena, large box stalls, customized feeding, turnout, blanketing, etc.. And it is very reasonable. The only thing that sucks is that you can't bring your own trainer in and it is the perfect facility for clinics!!
> I however am one of those crazies that would probably drive up to an hour one way for my horse to be perfectly taken care of and am willing to pay for it too.


 That's about what mine is like... it's AMAZING! So I feel like the 30-45(sometimes HOUR :-() drive will be worth it in the end. I just got back from picking up a boarding contract there and it took me almost an hour to get home because there was an accident. But the barn is so great, people are so friendly, and my horse will be taken care of like a little king... so I feel it's the right choice!

I miss living at home where he was about 400 feet from my bedroom window though


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

MIne are less than a mile away.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

My horses are at my house^_^


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i know im lucky....... my mare is in my backyard!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Outback =)
I know how everyone feels! My horses used to be a solid half hour away from me,i made this trip(well my mom did,i didnt drive then)almost every day.Then we moved and moved them,which was only 15-20 mins,and we just built a barn so they are outback


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

one day i'll be rich enough to have a barn of my own... heehee


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't seem to find a place closer than 30 minutes...at least not until I hit Powerball.


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

My horse is roughly 35-40 minutes away, depending on traffic. I don't like it and there are other barns in the area, but I have yet to find one that I like. Every barn in my area has something I don't like, or alot of somethings I don't like. The only good thing to where I am now is the large indoor arena and the hot/cold wash area. I have yet to find another barn in my area where the wash area has hot/cold water to bathe the horses with. I could go on and on, but I won't. I am currently on the hunt for somewhere new that is not listed in the phone book. I put out some help to other horse friends I have and to the vet and farrier. Nothing yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I have always been able to keep my horses in my backyard, but since I'm going to college, it's a long drive to make everyday, even every weekend. I was so spoiled! I have one horse up here with me, staying about 10-15 minutes away at a private boarders house. 

It's just so odd having to drive somewhere, when i could just walk out my back door before. But it is well worth it =]


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

my horses are at my parents house, which is 90 miles away. That is why I'm currently not showing or riding. I miss them. My Max Man was my stress relief and also really made me feel complete. Someday, I'll have another pony and they'll be with a trainer which will probably be at least that far away. The hope is for hubby and I to buy a farm, but with the cost of land here (3K & up), that will probably be a good piece down the road. We found 80 acres that we loved but it was $400K...


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

My barn is about 5 min from my house. I love that it's so close. It's not the best or fanciest barn, but I love the horses and people there and my girl is happy.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My horses are always anywherefrom five to twenty minutes away... it just depends on how long it takes me to find them in the pasture and whether or not they decide to play 'keep away' with me... Lol. 

They're in the pasture behind the house...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

about 100 metres from my back door


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

my stables are 20 mins away (drive) but when i get my own horse (next week!!!!) he'll be at my house XD


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Just across the road. So about a 5 minute walk.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey is about 15-20 minutes from my house and she's 5 minutes from my school. And since I have a funky school schedule (I have a 3 hour break or more in between all my classes) I go see her everyday during the week. I don't go see her on the weekend anymore because it uses less gas to go to her from school.


----------

